# gleich



## j-Adore

Trotzdem ist das kein Grund, warum Chris *gleich *so ein Theater veranstalten muss. Kaum hat er seine Frau gefunden, da flennt er *gleich *los wie ein Baby ...


The second "gleich" probably corresponds to the 4th definition below, but what about the first "gleich"? Does it match the 4th or 7th definition?

Traduction : gleich - Dictionnaire allemand-anglais Larousse

4th  [zeitlich]   straight away, immediately
7th  [ebensogut]   just as well


----------



## elroy

Same meaning.


----------



## Thersites

Agree.


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> The second "gleich" probably corresponds to the 4th definition below


Yes.



j-Adore said:


> ut what about the first "gleich"?


Das zweite "gleich" drückt lt. Duden "Unmut oder Resignation" aus: Duden | gleich | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft (dort b)

Vgl auch DWDS Nr 4: DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache

Ich würde es einfach verstärkend, betonend, negativ konnotierend nennen. Es hat auf jeden Fall nicht mit Gleichzeitigkeit zu tun.


----------



## j-Adore

@Kajjo _"Ich würde es einfach *verstärkend*, *betonend*, negativ konnotierend nennen. Es hat auf jeden Fall *nicht mit Gleichzeitigkeit* zu tun."_

Do you think the following "gleich" is used for emphasis in a similar manner?

"Was bin ich doch für ein Glückspilz: *gleich *zwei (X) an einem Tag."


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> "Was bin ich doch für ein Glückspilz: *gleich *zwei (X) an einem Tag."


No, that is a different "gleich". See Duden | gleich | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft (#2)

"Gleich" is a difficult word with so many meanings and nuances.


----------



## j-Adore

@Kajjo I see. So does "gleich" have an emphatical connection with the subsequent "so": "*gleich so *ein Theater"?


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> So does "gleich" have an emphatical connection with the subsequent "so": "*gleich so *ein Theater"?


In this case, somehow yes. But the resenting connotation of "gleich" can occur without "so" as well. Please note that in these usages "gleich" is NOT stressed in the sentence.

_Wenn er nicht mitmacht, können wir gleich zuhause bleiben._ <resentment, resignation>
_...warum Chris gleich so ein Theater veranstalten muss. 
...warum Chris gleich den Streit anfangen musste._ <ohne "so", but very similar>

I don't know whether it is a general rule, but I believe in meanings like "gleich = sofort" it is usually stressed in the sentence:

_Wenn er gleich was gesagt hätte, dann...
Ich hab gleich gewusst, der bringt es nicht.
_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Das zweite "gleich" drückt lt. Duden "Unmut oder Resignation" aus: Duden | gleich | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft (dort b)
> 
> Vgl auch DWDS Nr 4: DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
> 
> Ich würde es einfach verstärkend, betonend, negativ konnotierend nennen. Es hat auf jeden Fall nicht mit Gleichzeitigkeit zu tun.


Ich sehe es anders.


> drückt in Aussage- und Aufforderungssätzen Unmut oder Resignation aus
> Grammatik            betont          Beispiele
> dann lass es gleich bleiben
> wenn er nicht mitspielt, können wir gleich zu Hause bleiben
> 
> gleich


dann lass es gleich bleiben ≈ du kannst es genausogut bleiben lassen ≈ du kannst es auch gleich bleiben lassen
wenn er nicht mitspielt, können wir gleich zu Hause bleiben = wenn er nicht mitspielt, können wir genausogut zu Hause bleiben = wenn er nicht mitspielt, können wir auch gleich zu Hause bleiben

Das funktioniert mit den Sätzen aus dem OP nicht.


j-Adore said:


> Kaum hat er seine Frau gefunden, da flennt er *gleich *los wie ein Baby ...


Kaum hat er seine Frau gefunden, da flennt er gleich los wie ein Baby ...
≠
Kaum hat er seine Frau gefunden, da flennt er ebensogut los wie ein Baby ...



elroy said:


> Same meaning.


----------



## Hutschi

j-Adore said:


> Trotzdem ist das kein Grund, warum Chris *gleich *so ein Theater veranstalten muss.



Here it means straight away, immediately,  but it is not neutral. It has the connotation: in a manner that is not appropriate. (As in "Er macht aus einer Fliege einen Elefanten.")

(Chris can be male or female.)

"Theater machen" means  "to make a fuss" here.

Why does Chris immediately makes such a fuss? (Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das in Englisch idiomatisch ist.)


----------



## anahiseri

Ich sehe es ein bisschen anders als Hutschi. (Oder höre es - bei diesen Partikeln hört man die Bedeutung) Ich meine, es gibt hier eine zweite mögliche Interpretation, bei der es  nicht um etwas zeitliches geht wie beim zweiten Satz. Zwar denke ich auch hier an eine Art Messlatte, aber nicht die Zeit wird damit gemessen (also nicht, wieviel Zeit vergeht, bis Chris mit seinem Theater anfängt), sondern die Intensität oder Heftigkeit, mit der er reagiert. Auf dieser Skala ist die Reaktion von Chris zu weit oben (oder rechts), und das wird mit dem "gleich" ausgedrückt. Er gibt sich nicht mit einem mittelmäßigen Theater zufrieden, sondern macht* gleich (!) *einen Skandal.  Ist da jemand, der versteht, was ich meine?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, das ist kein Widerspruch.
Natürlich geht es um die Heftigkeit (ich schrieb dazu: aus der Mücke einen Elefanten machen", um es zu verdeutlichen.)

Aber es geschieht zeitnah.
Beispiel: Heute passiert etwas. Chris erfährt es. Nach einem Jahr rastet Chris, nachdem es in seinem Kopf herumgekreiselt ist, aus. Dann würde man nicht sagen:


> Trotzdem ist das kein Grund, warum Chris *gleich *so ein Theater veranstalten muss


Man würde eher sagen: "Warum er nach so einer langen Zeit ein solches Theater machen muss."

("Muss" ist übrigens eine Art Redewendung.)
Räumlich und zeitlich ist es verbunden:
Trotzdem ist das kein Grund, warum Chris *hier *so ein Theater veranstalten muss.
---

"Gleich" hat auch die Bedeutung: "bei so einem kleinen Anlass sofort so stark reagieren." Das entspricht Deiner "Heftigkeit".


----------



## anahiseri

Danke für die Erläuterungen, Hutschi. In der Tat, da ist zumindest eine Person unter uns, die mich *gleich* verstanden hat!


----------



## JClaudeK

anahiseri said:


> Ich meine, es gibt hier eine zweite mögliche Interpretation, bei der es nicht um etwas zeitliches geht wie beim zweiten Satz. Zwar denke ich auch hier an eine Art Messlatte, aber nicht die Zeit wird damit gemessen (also nicht, wieviel Zeit vergeht, bis Chris mit seinem Theater anfängt), sondern die Intensität oder Heftigkeit, mit der er reagiert.



  "das ist kein Grund, gleich so ein Theater zu veranstalten" verstehe ich auch im Sinne von  "das ist kein Grund, auf einmal / plötzlich so extrem zu reagieren"

"Warum machst du denn gleich so ein Theater?" *≠* (für mich) "Warum machst du denn sofort_ (immediately) _ so ein Theater?"
Sondern diese Bedeutung:


> Duden
> gleich
> *2.* erstaunlicherweise auf einmal
> meist* in Verbindung mit einer Zahl
> -_ gleich zwei Paar Schuhe kaufen _


*meist aber nicht immer!


----------



## Hutschi

I see: I misunderstood "immediately" to include also "gleich" in the sense "plötzlich"/"auf einmal". "False friend".


Im Originalsatz ist es aber eher "übertriebenerweise" als "erstaunlicherweise." Unmöglich ist das aber nicht.

"Auf einmal" - da stimme ich völlig zu.

"Gleich" hat im Originalsatz mehrere Informationen:
warum Chris *gleich *so ein Theater veranstalten muss.
1.  als Reaktion auf etwas (das enthält für mich eine Konnotation zur Zeit.)
2. übertriebene Reaktion (im Zusammenhang mit der festen Wendung "gleich so ein Theater veranstalten")
3. "ertaunlicherweise" - besonders, wenn man es nicht erwartet hat.
4. "auf einmal" - ich kenne die Ursache nicht - oder es ist eine kleine Ursache mit großer Wirkung.

Es hängt sehr vom Kontext ab. Wenn ich die Ursache kenne, funktioniert "auf einmal"="plötzlich" oft nicht gut.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Sondern diese Bedeutung:
> 
> 
> 
> Duden
> gleich
> *2.* erstaunlicherweise auf einmal
> meist* in Verbindung mit einer Zahl
> -_ gleich zwei Paar Schuhe kaufen _
> 
> 
> 
> *meist aber nicht immer!
Click to expand...

Na ja, man braucht keine Zahl, man kann auch sagen:
Er hat gleich alles gekauft.
Entscheidend ist bei dieser Bedeutung die Gleichzeitigkeit. Er wartet nicht mit dem Kauf eines zweiten Paars, sondern kauft mehrere Paar Schuhe zusammen. Dieser Aspekt fehlt aber in den Sätzen im OP. Es gibt irgendeinen Auslöser, und gleich _darauf_ (aber _nicht_ gleichzeitig) erfolgt die (übertriebene) Reaktion.


----------



## Hutschi

*



			2.
		
Click to expand...

*


> erstaunlicherweise auf einmal
> meist* in Verbindung mit einer Zahl
> -_ gleich zwei Paar Schuhe kaufen_



Hier steckt mit drin: In diesem Moment (beim Einkauf) gleichzeitig zwei Paar Schuhe kaufen.
Also: Nicht erst heute früh ein Paar und heute Nachmittag ein Paar, sondern gleich zwei Paar auf einmal.
"Gleich" kann betont oder unbetont sein. "Zwei" ist betont.
Das ist alles implizit und unausgesprochen.

---

Das Wort ist homophon.
So kann die Wendung auch bedeuten:

Ich kaufe gleich=in Kürze/nachher zwei Paar Schuhe. ("Gleich" hat oft die Hauptbetonung, aber nicht immer).

---

Normalerweise ist auch die Intonation/Satzmelodie etwas unterschiedlich, das ist aber schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Same meaning.


Im Wesentlichen bin ich immer noch der Meinung, dass das zutrifft. ›gleich‹ scheint aber ein bisschen stärker zu sein als z. B. ›sofort‹. Ich würde es aber nicht als synonym mit ›auf einmal‹ oder ›plötzlich‹ ansehen.

Es stellt sich auch die Frage, ob die Vorwürfe immer berechtigt sind. Vielleicht will der Sprecher nur Chris in schlechtem Licht dastehen lassen und verstärkt seine Aussage mit ›gleich‹. Vielleicht hatte Chris einen triftigen Grund, sich aufzuregen. (Oder gehören die Sätze zusammen und mit „Theater veranstalten“ ist das „Losflennen“ gemeint?)


----------



## berndf

j-Adore said:


> Trotzdem ist das kein Grund, warum Chris *gleich *so ein Theater veranstalten muss. Kaum hat er seine Frau gefunden, da flennt er *gleich *los wie ein Baby ...
> 
> 
> The second "gleich" probably corresponds to the 4th definition below, but what about the first "gleich"? Does it match the 4th or 7th definition?
> 
> Traduction : gleich - Dictionnaire allemand-anglais Larousse
> 
> 4th  [zeitlich]   straight away, immediately
> 7th  [ebensogut]   just as well


Both _gleich _have meaning 4 here but in a non-literal sense. The label _zeitlich_ is a bit of a red herring. It means _straight away, immediately _in the sense of _without any additional causes or aggravating factors_. I.e. it is about adjacency in a chain of events and not necessarily about closeness in time.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> it is about adjacency in a chain of events and not necessarily about closeness in time.


----------



## Hutschi

"Musst du gleich zwei kaufen?"
This also includes "one is enough" and "two at the same time" and critic.


berndf said:


> I.e. it is about adjacency in a chain of events and not necessarily about closeness in time.


I agree because closeness does not include the same time.

Adjacency in a chain of events itself requires that one follows another.

So it is the same time or coupled in time.

In  





> Trotzdem ist das kein Grund, warum Chris *gleich *so ein Theater veranstalten muss. Kaum hat er seine Frau gefunden, da flennt er *gleich *los wie ein Baby ...



it is about rejecting that it is necessary that "das" must result in "so ein Theater veranstalten". (It is a cause-result relation. But the speaker reject that that is necessary. It is adjacency in a chain of events and in this case it is following in time.
Speaking about it (the sentence _Trotzdem ist das kein Grund, warum Chris *gleich *so ein Theater veranstalten muss.) _is indepentend in time, it can be much later.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> it is about rejecting that it is necessary that "das" must result in "so ein Theater veranstalten".


----------



## Minnesota Guy

In a sentence like this, does gleich suggest surprise, or going to some extreme? Or simply a statement of fact ("I do shopping for the whole week")?

_Ich kaufe *gleich* für die ganze Woche ein_.

(I don't have any context for this--it was a sentence taken from a dictionary, which I no longer have in front of me. )

Moderators: please feel free to move this to its own thread if need be--thanks.


----------



## berndf

The context for that sentence would be that you had to go to the shop and there you did the shopping for the whole week, while you are at it (=gleich).

It is not exactly the same meaning but the two meanings have in common is that both express contiguousness in a causal chain.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Minnesota Guy said:


> In a sentence like this, does gleich suggest surprise, or going to some extreme? Or simply a statement of fact ("I do shopping for the whole week")?
> 
> _Ich kaufe *gleich* für die ganze Woche ein_.


Du kannst dir auch #16 anschauen. Der Satz in #16 ist vergleichbar:
_gleich zwei Paar Schuhe kaufen_

(Dein Satz ist ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass man ›gleich‹ in dieser Bedeutung auch ohne Zahlenangabe verwenden kann.


Schlabberlatz said:


> man braucht keine Zahl, man kann auch sagen:
> Er hat gleich alles gekauft.


)


----------



## Minnesota Guy

berndf said:


> The context for that sentence would be that you had to go to the shop and there you did the shopping for the whole week, while you are at it (=gleich).
> 
> It is not exactly the same meaning but the two meanings have in common is that both express contiguousness in a causal chain.



So it would not be idiomatic to say:

_Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein.  Ich finde, das ist viel vernünftiger._

Am I understanding it correctly?  Thanks!


----------



## JClaudeK

Minnesota Guy said:


> So it would not be idiomatic to say:
> 
> _Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein. Ich finde, das ist viel vernünftiger._


Warum sollte das nicht idiomatisch sein?
Ich finde diesen Satz völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Hutschi

Minnesota Guy said:


> Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein. Ich finde, das ist viel vernünftiger.



Interprete this in this form:

An jedem Mittwoch kaufe ich immer _alles komplett/alles, was ich brauche/alles auf einmal_ für die ganze Woche ein.
(Der Satz dient zur Erläuterung. Richtig idiomatisch ist die Fassung mit "gleich".)


----------



## berndf

Minnesota Guy said:


> So it would not be idiomatic to say:
> 
> _Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein.  Ich finde, das ist viel vernünftiger._
> 
> Am I understanding it correctly?  Thanks!


The sentence is correct and idiomatic. What it expresses is that you habitually go to the shop on Wednesdays (for one reason or another) and "while you are at it" you buy your groceries for the whole week and not just for that one day.


----------



## Hutschi

"Gleich" does not change the overall meaning of the sentence. It is a kind of flavoring particle.

_Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein.
Mittwochs kaufe ich immer für die ganze Woche ein._

"Gleich" intensifies that you buy all you need for the whole week to avoid to go twice (ich brauche nicht zweimal einkaufen zu gehen, das ist viel vernünftiger.).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Minnesota Guy said:


> _Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein. Ich finde, das ist viel vernünftiger._


Hm, es hört sich für mich ein bisschen merkwürdig an. Ich würde ›gleich‹ hier eher als ›ohne Verzögerung‹ (oder ›so früh wie möglich‹, ›sofort‹) auffassen, so dass ›mittwochs‹ nicht so recht passt. Der Mittwoch liegt (wie sein Name es andeutet) in der Mitte der Woche, nicht am Anfang. So richtig passend fände ich nur ›montags‹:
_Montags kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein._

(Oder man nennt keinen Wochentag, vgl. #23. Dann passt die Bedeutung ›auf einmal‹.
_„Dein Einkaufswagen ist aber voll!“
„Ich kaufe gleich für die ganze Woche ein.“_)


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hm, es hört sich für mich ein bisschen merkwürdig an. Ich würde ›gleich‹ hier eher als ›ohne Verzögerung‹ (oder ›so früh wie möglich‹, ›sofort‹) auffassen


Kann ich leider absolut nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Es kommt wohl darauf an, worauf sich ›gleich‹ (in der eigenen Wahrnehmung) bezieht.
{kaufe} {gleich für die ganze Woche} ein
{kaufe gleich} {für die ganze Woche} ein

≈ Montags kaufe ich sofort alles, was ich für die Woche brauche.


----------



## Minnesota Guy

It's very helpful to hear about these nuances, which native speakers command intuitively, and which are a challenge for us non-natives. Thanks, everybody!


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Es kommt wohl darauf an, worauf sich ›gleich‹ (in der eigenen Wahrnehmung) bezieht.
> {kaufe} {gleich für die ganze Woche} ein
> {kaufe gleich} {für die ganze Woche} ein
> 
> ≈ Montags kaufe ich sofort alles, was ich für die Woche brauche.


Wahrscheinlich. In der Praxis ist das kein Problem, weil man sich i.d.R. so nur gesprochen ausdrücken würde und da die Betonung die Mehrdeutigkeit auflöst. Idiomatisch ist tatasächlich nur die erste Interpretation.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Idiomatisch ist tatasächlich nur die erste Interpretation.


Nun gut, du siehst es eben anders.

Für mich ist es so, dass die Woche am Montag beginnt (und bis Sonntag geht) und ich montags und dienstags auch etwas essen möchte. Deswegen finde ich den Satz von vornherein merkwürdig.



Minnesota Guy said:


> Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein.




 Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für *eine* ganze Woche ein.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Der Mittwoch liegt (wie sein Name es andeutet) in der Mitte der Woche, nicht am Anfang. So richtig passend fände ich nur ›montags‹:
> _Montags kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein._


Das stimmt, "montags" wäre logischer, aber "die ganze Woche" kann man m.E. auch als die "Restwoche" verstehen.

Oder "Mittwochs kaufe ich gleich für *eine *ganze Woche ein."

Edit: crossed with #36

MG, könntest Du uns bitte sagen,  warum _Du_ den Satz für unidiomatisch hieltest?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Für mich ist es so, dass die Woche am Montag beginnt (und bis Sonntag geht) und ich montags und dienstags auch etwas essen möchte. Deswegen finde ich den Satz von vornherein merkwürdig.


Das hat doch mit der Syntax, Wortstellung und Ausdrucksweite nichts zu tun. Das ist doch rein inhaltlich. Stell dir ein Universum vor, in dem die Woche mit Mittwoch beginnt.

Aber auch in unserem Universum sind Kontexte möglich wo das der Satz auch mit Mittwoch funktioniert:
_Ich komme Mittwochs immer auf dem Rückweg von einem Kunden am Supermarkt vorbei. Da mache ich dann gleich die Einkäufe für die ganze Woche und muss Samstags nicht mehr los_.

Man muss, denke ich schon, aufpassen, eine Ausdrucksweise nicht für *sprachlich *falsch zu halten, nur weil man die Aussage *inhaltlich *nicht teilt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Kann ich leider absolut nicht nachvollziehen.


Mir geht es genauso. Ich kann deinen Standpunkt nicht nachvollziehen.


berndf said:


> Ich komme Mittwochs immer auf dem Rückweg von einem Kunden am Supermarkt vorbei. Da mache ich dann gleich die Einkäufe für die ganze Woche


Das, was du montags und dienstags brauchst, schickst du dann mittwochs per Zeitmaschine in der Zeit zurück?



berndf said:


> Stell dir ein Universum vor, in dem die Woche mit Mittwoch beginnt.





berndf said:


> Man muss, denke ich schon, aufpassen, eine Ausdrucksweise nicht für *sprachlich *falsch zu halten, nur weil man die Aussage *inhaltlich *nicht teilt.


Da rennst du eine offene Tür ein:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Montags kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein.




Ich gehe immer gleich montags los und kaufe für die ganze Woche ein.
›gleich‹ = ›sofort‹.
Und diese Deutung soll in dem anderen Satz ausgeschlossen sein? Leuchtet mir nicht ein. Wir sollten uns wohl darauf einigen, dass wir uns nicht einig werden.



JClaudeK said:


> aber "die ganze Woche" kann man m.E. auch als die "Restwoche" verstehen.


Das halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich gehe immer gleich montags los und kaufe für die ganze Woche ein.
> ›gleich‹ = ›sofort‹.


Das ist nicht die Deutung, von der wir reden ({kaufe} {gleich für die ganze Woche} ein). "Gleich" heißt hier "ohne, das ich noch ein zweites Mal gehen muss" oder kann es zumindest heißen.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Und diese Deutung soll in dem anderen Satz ausgeschlossen sein?


Darum geht es nicht. Wenn ich behaupte, der Satz sei idiomatisch und du sagt er sei nicht idiomatisch, dann ist die Beweislast leider zu deinen Ungunsten verteilt: Ich muss nur nachweisen, dass es mindestens einen plausiblen Kontext und eine mögliche und plausible Lesart gibt, in der der Satz idiomatisch ist. Du musst nachweisen, dass der Satz in allen möglichen Interpretationen und Kontexten unidiomatisch ist.

Und "gleich" = "ohne, das ich noch ein zweites Mal gehen muss" ist eine mögliche und plausible Interpretation. Und damit ist der Satz als solcher idiomatisch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Das ist die nicht die Deutung von der wir reden.


Was nicht bedeutet, dass sie ausgeschlossen ist.


berndf said:


> "Gleich" heißt hier "ohne, das ich noch ein zweites Mal gehen muss".


Was nicht bedeutet, dass die andere Bedeutung ausgeschlossen ist.


berndf said:


> dann ist die Beweislast leider zu deinen Ungunsten verteilt


Du behauptest, dass meine Deutung unmöglich sei. Das musst _du_ dann beweisen. Ich behaupte, dass sie möglich ist. Deine persönliche Empfindung, dass meine Deutung nicht möglich sei, ist kein Beweis.


berndf said:


> Ich muss nur nachweisen, dass es mindestens einen plausiblen Kontext und eine plausible Lesart gibt, in der der Satz idiomatisch ist.


Du behauptest, dieser Nachweis sei dir gelungen. Ich habe Zweifel:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Das, was du montags und dienstags brauchst, schickst du dann mittwochs per Zeitmaschine in der Zeit zurück?


Aber wenn man der Auffassung ist, man könne mittwochs für die ganze Woche einkaufen, dann ist der Satz natürlich in Ordnung.
Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein. Ich finde, das ist viel vernünftiger. 
Und was isst du montags und dienstags?
Montags und dienstags habe ich immer noch genug Reste von der Vorwoche.

Für mich gehören zu einer ganzen Woche aber Montag und Dienstag dazu. Die Deutung „ganze Woche“ = „Restwoche“ halte ich für weit hergeholt, s. o. Und die Woche beginnt für mich am Montag.



berndf said:


> Du musst nachweisen, dass der Satz in allen möglichen Interpretationen und Kontexten unidiomatisch ist.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Hm, es hört sich für mich ein bisschen merkwürdig an.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Es kommt wohl darauf an, worauf sich ›gleich‹ (in der eigenen Wahrnehmung) bezieht.
> {kaufe} {gleich für die ganze Woche} ein
> {kaufe gleich} {für die ganze Woche} ein


Ich habe nie behauptet, der Satz sei in allen möglichen Interpretationen und Kontexten unidiomatisch. Beide Deutungen sind möglich. Aber deine Deutung hört sich für mich eben merkwürdig an. (Und wenn man ›montags‹ statt ›mittwochs‹ schreibt, ist der Satz sowieso in beiden Deutungen idiomatisch:


Schlabberlatz said:


> _Montags kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein._


)


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Du behauptest, dass meine Deutung unmöglich sei.


Wo habe ich das behauptet. 

Ich habe nur behauptet, dass dieser Satz in meiner Lesart idiomatisch ist.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Wo habe ich das behauptet.
> 
> Ich habe nur behauptet, dass dieser Satz mit meiner Lesart idiomatisch ist.


Dann ist ja alles gut. Ich sehe es anders* und habe meine Meinung begründet.



berndf said:


> Das ist die nicht die Deutung von der wir reden.


Das hörte sich für mich so an, als ob du meine Deutung kategorisch ausschließen würdest und die Diskussion sich dementsprechend auf deine Deutung zu beschränken habe.

*Ich halte den Satz zwar für möglich, aber weit hergeholt.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Es kommt wohl darauf an, worauf sich ›gleich‹ (in der eigenen Wahrnehmung) bezieht.
> {kaufe} {gleich für die ganze Woche} ein
> {kaufe gleich} {für die ganze Woche} ein
> 
> ≈ Montags kaufe ich sofort alles, was ich für die Woche brauche.


Ich stimme hier zu. Mündlich gibt es einenn leichten Betonungsunterschied.
Bei mir mischen sich aber die Bedeutungen intuitiv zumindest als Konnotation.

PS: Es ähnelt etwas den Vexierbildern, bei denen man auch zwei Motive erkennen kann, die sich mischen oder abwechseln.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das hörte sich für mich so an, als ob du meine Deutung kategorisch ausschließen würdest und die Diskussion sich dementsprechend auf deine Deutung zu beschränken habe.


Ach so, nein. Meine Logik ist, wie ober erklärt, dass um die Frage zu beantworten, ob der Satz idiomatisch ist, nur die passenden Interpretationen relevant sind und nicht diejenigen, unter den der Satz unidiomatisch wäre.



Schlabberlatz said:


> aber weit hergeholt


Für mich ist die Interpretation "gleich" = "so dass ich nicht noch mal los muss" ganz offensichtlich und überhaupt nicht weit hergeholt. Ich benutze "gleich" recht oft in vergleichbaren Kontexten.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Für mich ist die Interpretation "gleich" = "so dass ich nicht noch mal los muss" ganz offensichtlich und überhaupt nicht weit hergeholt. Ich benutze "gleich" recht oft in vergleichbaren Kontexten.


Ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet. Hier ein Beispiel:


Schlabberlatz said:


> (Oder man nennt keinen Wochentag, vgl. #23. Dann passt die Bedeutung ›auf einmal‹.
> _„Dein Einkaufswagen ist aber voll!“
> „Ich kaufe gleich für die ganze Woche ein.“_)




Weit hergeholt ist für mich, dass der Satz mit ›mittwochs‹ völlig unauffällig sein soll. Ich finde ihn merkwürdig und habe dafür Gründe angegeben. Dass er nicht unmöglich ist, dafür habe ich selbst eine Begründung angegeben:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber wenn man der Auffassung ist, man könne mittwochs für die ganze Woche einkaufen, dann ist der Satz natürlich in Ordnung.
> Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein. Ich finde, das ist viel vernünftiger.
> Und was isst du montags und dienstags?
> Montags und dienstags habe ich immer noch genug Reste von der Vorwoche.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Weit hergeholt ist für mich, dass der Satz mit ›mittwochs‹ völlig unauffällig sein soll.


Nur wenn du auf der zeitlichen Interpretation bestehst. Sobald du die mal zur Seite lässt und die andere ("ohne dass ich noch einmal los muss", "wo ich schon mal da bin") als möglich und geläufig akzeptierst ist es nicht mehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Nur wenn du auf der zeitlichen Interpretation bestehst. Sobald du die mal zur Seite lässt und die andere ("ohne dass ich noch einmal los muss") als möglich und geläufig akzeptierst ist es nicht mehr weit hergeholt.


Da werden wir uns wohl nicht mehr einig.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Für mich ist es so, dass die Woche am Montag beginnt (und bis Sonntag geht) und ich montags und dienstags auch etwas essen möchte. Deswegen finde ich den Satz von vornherein merkwürdig.
> 
> Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für *eine* ganze Woche ein.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Da werden wir uns wohl nicht mehr einig.


Für dich ist also die zeitliche Interpretation von _gleich_ die *einzig *mögliche und übliche? Ich benutze _gleich _sehr oft in der Bedeutung "wo ich schon mal da(bei) bin". Du nicht?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Für dich ist also die zeitliche Interpretation von _gleich_ die *einzig *mögliche und übliche? Ich benutze _gleich _sehr oft in der Bedeutung "wo ich schon mal da(bei) bin". Du nicht?


Doch. Siehe #48.

Habe ich mich unklar ausgedrückt? Ich sage nur, dass ich den Satz mit ›mittwochs‹ für weit hergeholt bzw. zweifelhaft halte. Ich würde das selber niemals so formulieren, aber wenn andere das so sagen wollen, dann finde ich mich damit ab. Siehe #46.

Und weiter oben:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Es kommt wohl darauf an, worauf sich ›gleich‹ (in der eigenen Wahrnehmung) bezieht.
> {kaufe} {gleich für die ganze Woche} ein
> {kaufe gleich} {für die ganze Woche} ein
> 
> ≈ Montags kaufe ich sofort alles, was ich für die Woche brauche.




Siehe auch weiter oben #16.

Rede ich an dir vorbei?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Rede ich an dir vorbei?


Vielleicht. Sind wir uns hier einig?
1. Meine Interpretation ("ohne dass ich noch mal gehen muss") ist *nicht* zeitlich. D.h. ob Montag, Mittwoch oder Samstagabend spielt keine Rolle. Das einzige, was _gleich_ ausdrückt ist, dass ich ich mich so organisiere, dass ich alles auf einmal einkaufen kann.

2. Diese, meine Interpretation entspricht einer gängigen Verwendung.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Vielleicht. Sind wir uns hier einig?


Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Es scheint im Verlauf dieser Diskussion auf beiden Seiten zu Missverständnissen gekommen zu sein. Dementsprechend scheinen mir weitere Missverständnisse nicht ausgeschlossen zu sein.


berndf said:


> Meine Interpretation ("ohne dass ich noch mal gehen muss") ist *nicht* zeitlich.


Nun ja, man drückt aus, dass man alles _zum gleichen Zeitpunkt_ kauft. Alles _auf einmal_. Dass ich nicht nochmal gehen muss, ist impliziert.


berndf said:


> D.h. ob Montag, Mittwoch oder Samstagabend spielt keine Rolle.


Das kommt auf den Rest des Satzes an.

Am Montag habe ich gleich zwei Paar Schuhe gekauft. 
Am Mittwoch habe ich gleich zwei Paar Schuhe gekauft. 
Samstagabend habe ich gleich zwei Paar Schuhe gekauft. 

Montags kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein.  
Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein. 
Samstagabend kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein.   (Die darauffolgende Woche.)



berndf said:


> 2. Diese, meine Interpretation entspricht einer gängigen Verwendung.


Klar doch. Siehe oben, z. B. #16. Wenn es dir an irgendeiner Stelle so vorkam, als hätte ich etwas anderes behauptet, dann ist das ein Missverständnis gewesen. Ich hatte mich dann nur auf den einen Satz bezogen und das vielleicht nicht deutlich genug herausgestellt; jedenfalls hattest du es wohl als allgemeine Aussage aufgefasst.




Schlabberlatz said:


> Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für *eine* ganze Woche ein.


Hier passt für mich nur die Deutung, die du als „nicht zeitlich“ bezeichnest. Mittwochs ist der dritte Tag der Woche, da passt die Deutung ›sofort‹ nicht. Bleibt nur noch die Deutung ›auf einmal‹ übrig. (Aber beachte den Unterschied: für *eine* ganze Woche, nicht: für *die* ganze Woche.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ohne ›gleich‹:
Montags kaufe ich immer für die ganze Woche ein.

Muss ich dann nochmal gehen, oder reicht der eine Einkauf aus?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Hier passt für mich nur die Deutung, die du als „nicht zeitlich“ bezeichnest. Mittwochs ist der dritte Tag der Woche, da passt die Deutung ›sofort‹ nicht. Bleibt nur noch die Deutung ›auf einmal‹ übrig. (Aber beachte den Unterschied: für *eine* ganze Woche, nicht: für *die* ganze Woche.)


Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum es dir so wichtig ist, dass die Einkäufe zu Beginn einer Periode stattfinden. Du hast doch gerade zugegeben, dass hier nur eine nicht-zeitige Deutung übrig bleibt.

Ich kann mir durchaus die Woche so planen, dass ich die neuen Dinge erst am Mittwoch brauche und den Satz als Teil der Begründung sagen, warum ich am Montag nicht einkaufen gegangen bin, sondern den Einkauf auf Mittwoch hinausgeschoben habe.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Du hast doch gerade zugegeben, dass hier nur eine nicht-zeitige Deutung übrig bleibt.





Schlabberlatz said:


> (Aber beachte den Unterschied: für *eine* ganze Woche, nicht: für *die* ganze Woche.)


Ich rede wohl immer noch an dir vorbei. Ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte mich klar genug ausgedrückt.

Natürlich kann ich meinen Wocheneinkauf am Mittwoch machen. Aber das heißt, dass ich für 7 Tage einkaufe und die Sachen von Mittwoch bis Mittwoch reichen, d. h. für *eine* ganze Woche. Wenn ich „*die* ganze Woche“ sage, meine ich eine _Kalenderwoche_. Und eine Kalenderwoche geht von Montag bis Sonntag.

Vgl.:


JClaudeK said:


> Das stimmt, "montags" wäre logischer, aber "die ganze Woche" kann man m.E. auch als die "Restwoche" verstehen.




Das mache ich nächste Woche = Das mache ich in der nächsten Kalenderwoche.
Das mache ich in einer Woche = Das mache ich in ca. 7 Tagen von jetzt an gerechnet.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn ich „*die* ganze Woche“ sage, meine ich eine _Kalenderwoche_. Und eine Kalenderwoche geht von Montag bis Sonntag.


Ja, davon habe ich in dem Szenario doch auch geredet, nämlich dass ich mich so organisiere, dass ich die Sachen vor Mittwoch nicht brauche.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

In dem Szenario würde ich niemals sagen:
Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein.

Wenn der Satz für dich absolut in Ordnung ist, dann ist das eben so. Ich kann damit leben. Ich finde den Satz merkwürdig. Ich würde stattdessen sagen:
Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für eine ganze Woche ein.
oder:
Ich mache meinen Wocheneinkauf immer mittwochs.

Noch einmal: Ich kann am Mittwoch der KW 50 nichts für den Montag der KW 50 kaufen, weil der Montag schon vorbei ist. Ich kann hingegen problemlos am Mittwoch der KW 50 alles für den Zeitraum von diesem Mittwoch bis zum Mittwoch der KW 51 kaufen. Und in dem Fall würde ich sagen, dass ich alles für *eine* ganze Woche kaufe, und nicht: alles für *die* ganze Woche.

Wenn jemand es anders ausdrücken möchte als ich, kein Problem. Ich glaube, dabei können wir es jetzt bewenden lassen.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Noch einmal: Ich kann am Mittwoch der KW 50 nichts für den Montag der KW 50 kaufen, weil der Montag schon vorbei ist.


Habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt. Ich habe gesagt, dass ich mir die Woche so planen kann, dass ich Montags nichts brauche und damit vermeide einkaufen gehen zu müssen und das bis Mittwoch rauszögern kann.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> dass ich Montags nichts brauche


--> dass ich montags (und zusätzlich dienstags) nichts _Neues_ brauche, weil ich noch Reste der Vorwoche habe – klar, kann man so machen, kann man auch so ausdrücken, wie du es ausdrücken möchtest, aber ich würde es anders ausdrücken. Man kauft dann immer für _eine_ Woche ein, d. h. für 7 Tage, und nicht für die ganze laufende Kalenderwoche.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Aber wenn man der Auffassung ist, man könne mittwochs für die ganze Woche einkaufen, dann ist der Satz natürlich in Ordnung.
> Mittwochs kaufe ich immer gleich für die ganze Woche ein. Ich finde, das ist viel vernünftiger.
> Und was isst du montags und dienstags?
> Montags und dienstags habe ich immer noch genug Reste von der Vorwoche.






berndf said:


> Habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt.


Klar, aber für mich hört sich der Satz eben so an. Hört sich unpassend an. Für dich eben nicht.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> --> dass ich montags (und zusätzlich dienstags) nichts _Neues_ brauche, weil ich noch Reste der Vorwoche habe – klar, kann man so machen,


Ich meinte tatsächlich, dass ich _nichts_ brauche, nicht _nichts neues_, z.B. wenn ich Montag und Dienstag auf dem Weg für und von der Arbeit mit am Bahnhof je ein Sandwich hole und darum zuhause nichts brauche.

Oder vielleicht war die Rede ja auch gar nicht von Essenssachen, sondern von etwas anderem, was ich nicht jeden Tag brauche, aber dennoch regelmäßig jede Woche.

Es geht mir darum, dass es genügend Möglichkeiten für eine solche Interpretation gibt, dass ich nicht immer verstehen muss, was der Sprecher _genau_ vor hat. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Satz so wir er dasteht mindestens eine Interpretation hat, unter der er vollkommen vernünftig ist. Und das reicht mir als Kriterium.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

„Mittwochs … immer“ bedeutet, dass man es immer so macht. Was ist dann, wenn man Ferien hat?


berndf said:


> Ich meinte tatsächlich, dass ich _nichts_ brauche, nicht _nichts neues_, z.B. wenn ich Montag und Dienstag auf dem Weg für und von der Arbeit mit am Bahnhof je ein Sandwich hole.


Das Beispiel überzeugt mich also nicht.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was ist dann, wenn man Ferien hat?


Macht du in den Ferien, was du "immer" machst. Also ich nicht. Das macht ja Ferien gerade aus.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Das Beispiel überzeugt mich also nicht.


Wie gesagt, es geht nicht darum dass du _alles_ verstehen musst. Es gibt in jedem Satz immer Informationen, die nicht mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Macht du in den Ferien, was du "immer" machst. Also ich nicht. Das macht ja Ferien gerade aus.


OK, da ist was dran. Aber ich halte dein Beispiel immer noch für weit hergeholt. Wie viele Leute gibt es, die zufällig jede Woche montags und dienstags komplett außer Haus essen und ab Mittwoch dann nicht mehr?

Man kann sich (fast) immer irgendeinen unwahrscheinlichen Kontext konstruieren, wo irgendetwas doch irgendwie hinkommt.

Selbst bei deinem Beispiel wäre die Formulierung mit ›eine‹ vorzuziehen.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Selbst bei deinem Beispiel wäre die Formulierung mit ›eine‹ vorzuziehen.


Ich wüsste nicht warum. Das man sie vorziehen *kann* ist ok, dass ist jedem selbst überlassen. Aber dass sie vorzuziehen *ist*, sehe ich nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Ich wüsste nicht warum. Das man sie vorziehen *kann* ist ok, dass ist jedem selbst überlassen. Aber dass sie vorzuziehen *ist*, sehe ich nicht.


Das war eine persönliche Meinungsäußerung. Wenn du es anders siehst, kein Problem.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das war eine persönliche Meinungsäußerung. Wenn du es anders siehst, kein Problem.


----------



## anahiseri

berndf said:


> ...........
> Man muss, denke ich schon, aufpassen, eine Ausdrucksweise nicht für *sprachlich *falsch zu halten, nur weil man die Aussage *inhaltlich *nicht teilt.


ich glaube nicht, dass man Sprache und Inhalt so einfach trennen kann, erst recht nicht  *soll.  *Aber hier ist das nicht so wichtig.
Für mich klingt das "gleich" beim Einkauf nicht anders als beim Kleinkindtheater.
Ich kaufe *gleich fúr die ganze Woche. *Also, ich gehe weiter; ich überspringe die kleinen Einkäufe. Ich kaufe nicht nur ein Brot und etwas Käse,  sondern mache an einem einzigen Tag den Einkauf für die ganze Woche.( Ob das jetzt nur eine halbe Woche ist oder eine 7-Tage-Periode von Mittwoch bis Dienstag ist dabei egal) Beim Kleinkind ging's um Heftigkeit, hier um Menge oder Erfassung eines llängeren Zeitraumes.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

anahiseri said:


> Für mich klingt das "gleich" beim Einkauf nicht anders als beim Kleinkindtheater.


Ich glaube schon, dass es da einen Unterschied gibt. Was den Satz mit dem „Theater veranstalten“ betrifft, stimme ich berndf zu:


berndf said:


> Both _gleich _have meaning 4 here but in a non-literal sense. The label _zeitlich_ is a bit of a red herring. It means _straight away, immediately _in the sense of _without any additional causes or aggravating factors_. I.e. it is about adjacency in a chain of events and not necessarily about closeness in time.




Was den Satz mit dem Einkauf betrifft, bleibe ich dabei: Wenn jemand fünf Tage als „*ganze* Woche“ bezeichnen will, dann soll er es meinetwegen tun. Ich selbst würde mich nicht so ausdrücken.


----------

